
11 things I learned abt academia by analysing 14 mil. RateMyProfessor reviews - malshe
http://www.academiaobscura.com/11-things-learned-academia-analysing-14-million-ratemyprofessor-reviews/
======
pdm55
If I put in "understand", female professors outrank males in Physics! But this
is for both positive and negative reviews. What the heck does it all mean? Can
female professors be both better and worse at explaining Physics concepts?

[http://benschmidt.org/profGender/#](http://benschmidt.org/profGender/#)

